# Need your opinion...



## Marcia3641 (Dec 20, 2006)

I put a search yesterday for Canada and today I received a call back:whoopie: . Wanted to get any feedback from those that have visited the area. I received the Fairmont Vacation Villa which I looked at the reviews and they were great. But wanted to know if August is a good time to visit Canada and how is the weather. 

Also, how far away is Whistler?

Marcia

Thanks


----------



## tashamen (Dec 20, 2006)

No offense, but you're perpetuating the geography-challenged American image.  Canada is a BIG country and the weather is variable across it, as it is in the US.   We have visited Alberta and BC in August and the weather was delightful two times and not so pleasant (very hot and humid) the other.  You can find weather averages for various provinces and cities on most weather websites.

Our personal favorite Canadian province to visit is Quebec, winter or summer!  generally August is pleasant across the country.


----------



## thunderbolt (Dec 20, 2006)

Marcia, Whistler is 500 miles away, about 10 1/2 hrs. drive. Great golfing in the area in August, great waterpark. fantastic scenery. Not the best time of year for skiing tho' lol.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 21, 2006)

August in Fairmont will be hot! My friends stay there and their biggest complaint is that the units at hillside anyway are not air conditioned.  We have a place on a lake 15 minutes away and it gets to 35 degrees celcius.  My best guess is that's around 85 fahrenheit or so.  It doesn't even cool down much at night, I rarely put on a sweater or pants all summer.  We can occasionally get cool days in August but they are not the norm.  It's a great valley with lots to do.

Joan


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fairmont is on the eastern side of BC and quite a drive to Vancouver and even more to Whistler. 

I grew up on the US side of the border from Fairmont and the summers are hot but with little or no humidity. It cool in the mornings and cools off in the evenings after the suns goes down. It's never like the east or mid west summers were it can seem like it's hot 24 hours a day.  So a hot summer day can be lots of fun at the lakes or pools.


----------



## cgingrich (Dec 27, 2006)

Maria,

You may also consider what airport you fly into.  YVR Vancouver international which is about 10 hours and quite the drive to Fairmont, although beautiful. Or you can fly into YYC, Calgary international and drive thru the rockies, also beautiful about 4 hours.  August is nice weather.  Fairmount is a little summer/winter vacation small town.  Hours away from any big cities.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Fairmont Hot?*

I lived there for 2 years, so won't describe the summer hot.  Every summer, for 10 to 14 days, the weather can be warm enough (above 30C), but very comfortable because of low humidity.

Fairmont is very quiet, good for golfing and rockies related activities.  You should fly to Calgary and it is about 4 hours drive.  Driving west from Fairmont towards Pacific is a very long and challenging drive.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dont forget this is El Nino year and BC weather have been quite weird and awful this fall...  If you go next fall as you said you might be fine but i wouldnt venture there this spring...


----------

